

Computerless Arduino (via Teague Labs) - akumpf
http://labs.teague.com/?p=933

======
akumpf
More writeup on CreativeApplications.net:
[http://www.creativeapplications.net/arduino-2/computerless-a...](http://www.creativeapplications.net/arduino-2/computerless-
arduino-arduino/)

